# problem ze sterownikami madwifi-ng

## bisz

Zainstalowalem na nowo gentoo po paru latach i widze ze pare rzeczy sie zmienilo...

chcialbym wyemergowac sterowniki madwifi-ng ale dostaje taki komunikat

```
madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119... requires CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT selected by some Wireless LAN Drivers
```

moja wersja jadra to 2.6.34

sek w tym ze ani w pliku konfiguracyjnym jadra ani w menu konfiguracyjnym jadra nic podobnego nie moge odnalezc. Jak sie z tym uporac?

----------

## ryba84

Sprawdź czy twoja karta nie jest już obsługiwana przez sterowniki z jądra.

----------

## arturx

u mnie w 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 jest

```
grep CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y
```

```
[*] Networking support  --->

   [*]   Wireless  --->

        <M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

        [ ]     nl80211 testmode command

        [ ]     enable developer warnings

        [ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging

        [ ]     enable powersave by default

        [ ]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions

        [*]   Wireless extensions

        [*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files

        {M}   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

        [ ]   lib80211 debugging messages 

        <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)
```

----------

## mbar

Atherosy mają już sterownik w jądrze.

----------

## bisz

owszem jest, ale nie podoba mi sie jej dzialanie, tzn co jakis czas tak jakby wylacza sie w ramach oszczedzania energii czy cos, i musze ja recznie pobudzac...

poza tym jak nawet recznie dodam ten wpis, to przechodzi wstepna faze, ale wywala sie dalej na kompilacji...

----------

